# My Broadbanded copperhead (Agkistrodon contortrix laticinctus)



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## ilovemary (May 22, 2010)

really stunning a very luky guy to own these


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

nice little copper head


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*cheers*

he's a lovely little snake real grumpy though.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Im no expert on copperheads but that one looks to me like a Northern copperhead (A c mokeson). I know its a youngster but from what i know about them yours has hourglass shaped saddles which the broadbanded doesnt have. i have a broadbanded and yours in fairness doesnt look like mine......thing is i bought mine as a southern copperhead.....and it wasnt.....if im honest the northern and the osage are the nicest


----------



## Burwin_705 (Apr 14, 2010)

This will be my first DWA snake, either that or a pygmy rattler


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

stunning


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

Another nice snakie mate! Love that 1st pic :2thumb:


----------



## cornboykeiran (May 8, 2010)

that is 1 stunning copperhead you got there:2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> Im no expert on copperheads but that one looks to me like a Northern copperhead (A c mokeson). I know its a youngster but from what i know about them yours has hourglass shaped saddles which the broadbanded doesnt have. i have a broadbanded and yours in fairness doesnt look like mine......thing is i bought mine as a southern copperhead.....and it wasnt.....if im honest the northern and the osage are the nicest


i agree it doesnt look like my laticinctus


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Lovely copperhead. This patternation and colouring somehow (I know this is a ridiculous statement) make them look less dangerous! Nice though. I like grumpy snakes, lots of personality like little old men!


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Beautiful Eyes!
xXx


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

SiUK said:


> i agree it doesnt look like my laticinctus


Well I'll tell both of you, that it is!


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*lol*

cheerz dave. just jealous cause mine is nicer. only kidding guys im sure ur coppers are just as nice


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*wow*

wow - totally AWESOME. dude.

the markings are so crisp and perfect. one of the best snakes i've ever seen if i may say.

:no1:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*thanx*

thanx maffy much appreciated. the markings are stunning i love this little snake. i remember reading before i got dwa that Copperheads were pretty chilled. thats bollocks lol this little guy will bite u in a second lol. i got a Wdb thats more chilled than this little guy.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

perhaps when its grown on a little it wont be so snappy? still i wouldn't test to find out.

it looks rather mean if you ask me! but also very very striking (sorry it was the best word to use).

I have said before on here that Copperheads are amongst my fave.

Copperheads
Golden Lancehead
Cape Cobra (particularly yellow specimens - real smart IMO)
Wagler's and Eyelash Vipers
Armenian Rock Vipers (concise markings like your Copperhead)
Gaby's
FWC's (biased! their behaviour is quite remarkable and appealing although non-DWA)

and countless others i prob can't think of right now! :lol2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> Well I'll tell both of you, that it is!


 Ill put money on its not:lol2:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*lol*

ah dave man sum1 wanting to bet u here.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

very nice... i looked around for one this past week but didn't have any luck... they closed the area where i find them because of the forest fire here last year so i didn't hang around long... just took a look-see for a bit... maybe next year...


copperheads are very striking snakes... pun intended..:lol2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

dunny1 said:


> ah dave man sum1 wanting to bet u here.


sure am those are a proberbly a cross


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*maybe*

maybe are man not sure i think dave bred them himself. best prob ask dave about it either way though its a lovely lovely snake. i just bought myself an itsy bitsy western hoggie today to. couldnt help it man had money in my pocket and was in pet shop to. had to have it they had one with no eyes to. wouldnt sell me it though.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

i agree its a stunning animal mate


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*thanx*

thanx mate. its a grumpy little b.stard though


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Here is one of mine does yours look similar do you think?
http://








http://








http://


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*copperheads*

definitely superb colourations with these Copperheads.

thanks for all these pics :2thumb:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*lee*

am not sure lee when im next on a pc instead of my phone. il compare pics and get back to u. my ones colours dif and darker though. and maffy cheerz mate much appreciated


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

No probs dunny mate dont forget its young yet and hasnt got adult colouration but i would say yours is very similar to my photo


----------

